

Depression as a Function of Procrastination - pepeto
http://www.entrepreneur2be.com/2007/08/14/depression-as-a-function-of-procrastination/

======
donna
Depression is repressed and suppressed emotion. My suggestion is to try
another form of creativity other than hacking; e.g. poetry, painting..
building an alter... do something different to shift and release the energy
that has become paralyzing and anesthetizing. It may reveal the block.

